# no hciconfig (Bluetooth)

## tridde

I've been trying to get bluetooth to work on my laptop. I have a bluetooth dongle.

But I can'tt find hciconfig on my system.

I have recompiled the kernel with neccessary bluetooth option

I've emerged

bluez-libs

bluez-sdp 

openobex

However when I emerge bluez-utils I get errormessages and the complile fails

```

ciptool.c' || echo './'`ciptool.c

sdptool.c: In function `add_handsfree':

sdptool.c:1130: error: `HANDSFREE_SVCLASS_ID' undeclared (first use in this function)

sdptool.c:1130: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

sdptool.c:1130: error: for each function it appears in.)

sdptool.c:1136: error: `HANDSFREE_PROFILE_ID' undeclared (first use in this function)

sdptool.c:1152: error: `SDP_SUPPORTED_FEATURES' undeclared (first use in this function)

sdptool.c: In function `add_audio_source':

sdptool.c:1583: error: `AUDIO_SOURCE_SVCLASS_ID' undeclared (first use in this function)

sdptool.c:1587: error: `ADVANCED_AUDIO_PROFILE_ID' undeclared (first use in this function)

sdptool.c:1598: error: `AVDTP_UUID' undeclared (first use in this function)

sdptool.c: In function `add_audio_sink':

sdptool.c:1642: error: `AUDIO_SINK_SVCLASS_ID' undeclared (first use in this function)

sdptool.c:1646: error: `ADVANCED_AUDIO_PROFILE_ID' undeclared (first use in this function)

sdptool.c:1657: error: `AVDTP_UUID' undeclared (first use in this function)

sdptool.c: At top level:

sdptool.c:1697: error: `HANDSFREE_SVCLASS_ID' undeclared here (not in a function)

sdptool.c:1697: error: initializer element is not constant

sdptool.c:1697: error: (near initialization for `service[7].class')

sdptool.c:1697: error: initializer element is not constant

sdptool.c:1697: error: (near initialization for `service[7]')

sdptool.c:1699: error: initializer element is not constant

sdptool.c:1699: error: (near initialization for `service[8]')

sdptool.c:1700: error: initializer element is not constant

sdptool.c:1700: error: (near initialization for `service[9]')

sdptool.c:1702: error: initializer element is not constant

sdptool.c:1702: error: (near initialization for `service[10]')

sdptool.c:1703: error: initializer element is not constant

sdptool.c:1703: error: (near initialization for `service[11]')

sdptool.c:1704: error: initializer element is not constant

sdptool.c:1704: error: (near initialization for `service[12]')

sdptool.c:1706: error: `AUDIO_SOURCE_SVCLASS_ID' undeclared here (not in a function)

sdptool.c:1706: error: initializer element is not constant

sdptool.c:1706: error: (near initialization for `service[13].class')

sdptool.c:1706: error: initializer element is not constant

sdptool.c:1706: error: (near initialization for `service[13]')

sdptool.c:1707: error: `AUDIO_SINK_SVCLASS_ID' undeclared here (not in a function)

sdptool.c:1707: error: initializer element is not constant

sdptool.c:1707: error: (near initialization for `service[14].class')

sdptool.c:1707: error: initializer element is not constant

sdptool.c:1707: error: (near initialization for `service[14]')

sdptool.c:1709: error: initializer element is not constant

sdptool.c:1709: error: (near initialization for `service[15]')

make[2]: *** [sdptool.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/bluez-utils-2.10/work/bluez-utils-2.10/tools'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/bluez-utils-2.10/work/bluez-utils-2.10'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/bluez-utils-2.10 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 51, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## thesnowman

Unmerge bluez-sdp and try again.  bluez-sdp is no longer required.

----------

## UB|K

```
 qpkg -f /usr/sbin/hciconfig

net-wireless/bluez-utils
```

so you need to solve your bluez-utils emerge problem before you can play with hciconfig. I suggest to try with older ebuilds to see if works...

----------

